# wie mache ich das?



## Lady Confused (23. November 2002)

hi @ll.. kann ich mit Photo Impact6 solche grafiken machen wie 
auf : http://www.gemenix.com/index.php
http://www.djmind-x.com/mind-x.html
gibt es da tuts?
wäre wichtig brauche ein neues desig für unsere HP...
mfg sabi


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. Januar 2003)

Ich nehme mal an die Frage ist nicht mehr akut...

Mist, ich sollte dieses Forum abonieren um es nicht zu vernachlässigen!


----------



## Lady Confused (7. Januar 2003)

doch ist noch aktuell.-)


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. Januar 2003)

Also, einen großen Teil kannst Du in PI umsetzen, ich werde Dir versuchen einen Teil zu erklären ( am WoEn), wenn Du mir sagst, worauf Du deine Anfrage in den Grafiken speziell beziest!


----------



## Lady Confused (8. Januar 2003)

danke die grafiken sind gemeint zbs. auf http://www.djmind-x.com/mind-x.html oben links das logo und unten ganz links die grafik... mit der kugel drin... danke für die hilfe... .-)


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. Januar 2003)

Da wirst du in beiden Fällen Probleme bekommen, da du um 3d-Programme nicht herumkommen wirst - jedenfalls nicht, wenn du die gleiche Qualität erreichen willst.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (8. Januar 2003)

Einen geringen Teil kannst Du mit PI erstellen, aber für einige der Objekte kommst Du nicht um ein 3D Programm herum.

Die Kugeln, Kreise und der "Nebel" wäre in PI realisierbar, auch wenn das Ergebnis nicht so top wie in einem 3D Programm wäre, aber bei den restlichen Objekten muss ein 3D Programm wie Cinema 4 D, 3 D Max oder ähnliches her...

Cu on board

Cutti


----------

